# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Reacurring Unknown Dream Girl

## Luma

Ok. I really dont understand this.

This all started back when I was around 11 or so. I had a dream about this blonde girl I have never met. I dont remember what happened in the dream to this day. I brushed it off.

3-5 years later I had a dream again. she had aged as I had and we talked about what happened in the last dream after years have gone by and it all came back. Very weird I said... once again, shook it off.

Then 3-5 years later it happened again!!! She had aged in real time as I had aswell. Each time we dream it is like we are meeting up after years apart and just being with each other and talking about the last time we were together. In this dream, I had made a painting for her and she said "I will keep it forever".

3-5 years later. I am in a serious relationship with someone and not remembering anything about her or the dreams. They are out of my mind completly. Then one night... BAM!!!! AGAIN!!! The girl I was seeing in real life didnt exist in the dream. It was me and her again and nothing else mattered. Keep in mind I dont remember anything from the last dream. She breaks out the EXACT painting that I made her 5 years ago and says "I still have the painting you made for me." We talked and were content just like every other dream. I woke up and was like WTF!!! STOP THESE DREAMS!!!

It has been about 5 or 6 years I think since the last dream. I am no longer in a relationship and totally single. I have never met this girl. I dont know her name, nothing. Only that she is blonde, beautiful, and we dig each other on another level in these dreams. I havnt dreamt of her since the painting dream.

Every 3 to 5 years I dream of me and her together and this has been going on for the last 15 years.

Can someone PLEASE shed some light on this?!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow.

Just wow.  Sounds like a shared dream of someone you must meet.

----------


## leomoon

I think she in the dream represents your "Anima" or a part of yourself.
We are all (as souls) both yin/yang or both Anima/Animus, male /female, some might say Adroygenous souls.
We contain both halves.
She doesn't have to be a real (in time) human as you are, for she is always there for you and will always (as she said) be there for you in the spiritual realms.

Count yourself lucky to know this.

----------

